# Step son Loves Trains Need Help



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys I am new Here I am mostly into RC but my new step sons One loves RC and the other is Crazy for trains. He Has a Big Train want to say O gauge with Fast Track Which is Lionel and a yellow Engine. I am looking to build a Table lay out for him all he has of the track is the oval that came with it. I am very intrigued with the Train myself and excited to get involved with him and would love to build a Lay out with more track.

My question to you guys would it be better to buy another train set with track so one he would have another train set and cars or just buy the Track. I have been reading a lot about this stuff and want to make sure before I spend this money that I get the Right things. 

Thanks guys 

And what would be the best bang for my buck I missed out on a set on ebay for $127 that had extra track with it kinda kicking myself about that

Any Help would be Great.  God Bless


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Difficult decision (you play with with yours and he plays with his or you both play with the same one). Just a thought, might consider a layout the has a continues loop or loops with the possibility of adding a rail yard or switching yard, etc). This might give you the opportunity to first, run the train and see how it goes.....and if your son wants to just watch the train run with some control over speed, you go enjoy the fun of switching, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I'd look to buy the track for the layout you envision, then look to adding engines and rolling stock. The sets typically come with an oval of track, and you're going to most likely want more straight tracks anyway. Also, you're paying for an anemic transformer and other fluff that you don't need duplicates of.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Guys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2012)

Where is a good place to buy Fastack We have a oval but want to add to it and it is a lot more pricey then i thought


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look for either sales, or sometimes stuff comes along in the forums at a good price.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Another option is buying a Fastrack add on set. These are track only packages that Lionel has that are for adding onto the the oval already included in a Lionel train set. I think there are only two options though. Ones a figure eight and the other is a ledger set. There are several good websites that have very descent prices. Make sure to shop around and buy from your local hobby shop if able. 

Another Piece of advice would be to read the "Lessons learned" thread on this same sub-topic board. The guy who wrote it is wicked smart and totally awesome. It has some other notes that some other folks wrote as well. 

Not sure how old your son is but make sure he gets involved in the design process so he can feel like its his as well. Good luck and keep posting questions if you have them. I've learned a lot from this site.


----------

